# Zum Schmunzeln ...



## Hippo (22 Oktober 2010)

... oder wie man die EU austrickst 

Heatball :: Home  :-D


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zum Schmunzeln ...*

Hat bei uns auch schon für Kopfschütteln gesorgt. Übrigens bin ich kein Raucher, sondern ein sozialer Typ, der sich gerne in Kneipen an den Heizkosten beteiligt.

P.S.:


> Der Preis pro Heatball beträgt 1,69 €. Die Versandkosten betragen einheitlich 5,90 € innerhalb Deutschlands und 9,90 € in andere EU-Länder und die Schweiz.
> 
> Von jedem gekauften Heatball® spenden wir € 0,30 an ein Projekt zum Schutz des Regenwalds!


1,39 für eine Glühbirne?


----------



## Heiko (23 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zum Schmunzeln ...*

Eben *keine* Glühbirne. Ein Heizungsersatz.


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zum Schmunzeln ...*

eine Rose ist eine Rose ist eine Rose.


----------



## Heiko (23 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zum Schmunzeln ...*

Schon, aber Rosen und Rosen und Rosen dürfen noch verkauft werden. Glühbirnen eben nicht immer


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zum Schmunzeln ...*

Ist aber auch für eine nicht-Glühbirne teuer. 90% Abwärme, also 54 Watt. Also 2,6 cent pro Watt Wärmeleistung. Naja, das geht sogar eigentlich. Gute Wärmestrahler sind da teurer


----------



## drboe (1 November 2010)

*AW: Zum Schmunzeln ...*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Ist aber auch für eine nicht-Glühbirne teuer. 90% Abwärme, also 54 Watt. Also 2,6 cent pro Watt Wärmeleistung. Naja, das geht sogar eigentlich. Gute Wärmestrahler sind da teurer


Soweit ich mich erinnere und dem Umweltlexikon-online zu trauen ist, liegt der Wirkungsgrad einer Glühbirne für Licht nur bei 5%, d. h. die Wärmeproduktion liegt bei 95%. Eine Gas-Zentralheizung bringt es auf einen Wirkungsgrad von ca. 90%. Glühbirnen als Wärmeerzeuger zu bezeichnen ist ziemlich pfiffig, zumal sie beim Wirkungsgrad offensichtlich nicht schlecht abschneiden und man das Licht einfach als Kontrollfunktion bezeichnen kann. Leuchtet es, ist alles OK. Andernfalls ist der Heatball zu prüfen, da er  u. U. defekt ist und ausgetauscht werden muss. Nun darf man vorhandene Glühbirnen auch ohne solche Klimmzüge derzeit noch verkaufen. Spannend wird es also erst, wenn man neue Heatballs einführen oder produzieren will. Dann wird sich weisen, ob man den EU-Bürokraten so ein Schnippchen schlagen kann. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Heiko (2 November 2010)

*AW: Zum Schmunzeln ...*

Alles über 90 % ist bei Heizungen schon richtig gut.


----------



## physicus (18 November 2010)

*AW: Zum Schmunzeln ...*

http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/unternehmen/0,1518,729858,00.html

Das Projekt ist erst mal in die Hose gegangen. 
Hoffentlich geht es für sie positiv aus, ich hab nämlich eine Quecksilberallergie....


LG!
P


----------



## Antiscammer (18 November 2010)

*AW: Zum Schmunzeln ...*

Das war eigentlich vorauszusehen.

Erstaunlich und waghalsig, dass sie wirklich mit 30.000 € in Vorleistung gegangen sind.

Wenn man die quecksilberhaltigen Dinger mit dem häßlichen Lichtspektrum nicht will, bleibt immer noch die Alternative der Halogenlampen (gibt es auch für E24-Fassungen...) oder LEDs.

Für Flure oder andere Räume, die kein wirklich helles Licht brauchen, sind LEDs eigentlich ideal. Halten ewig, brauchen so gut wie keinen Strom (noch weniger als Hg-Sparlampen...) und gehen auch vom vielen An- und Ausschalten im Flur nicht kaputt. Die Energiesparlampen sind da nämlich empfindlich, auch die angeblich schaltbelastbaren.


----------

